# John Deere X500 and the (RIO)



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I posted this under the wrong place earlier, SORRY

I made a 1.5 hour drive today to look at the closest John Deere X500 at a JD store.
My first impression was (Not Bad Not Bad at all) after being used to my JD GT245.
When I first bought my GT245 it was a snap to disconnect the the reverse safety PTO.
Looking at the JD X500 and the RIO it doesn't seem to be as much as a pain to operate as I thought. How do you all that own one feel about it (RIO). Is it something that in time comes second nature or do you find it a pain in the neck and have to start looking to by-pass it.
Thanks in advance to those who reply, Happy Cutting!


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

My first thought upon buying a new machine was to disconnect it as everything I had to this point was old enough not to have one or previously unhooked but after 10 hrs of operation,,,, I think I'll leave it alone and hooked up along with the seat switch, its not that big of a bother.


----------



## bam-it (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I think I will do the same. After checking around for a while I was finally told that there is no way to disconnect it. Thanks,


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats usually the issue with newer stuff, they integrate pretty much everything and make it impossible to 'tweek' things.

Depending how its wired/setup , more then likely rewiring the whole thing would be an option, but sort of senseless on a brand new tractor ( still under warranty ) and would most likely void the warranty as well.


----------



## jlloyd (Aug 9, 2014)

It is an easy "fix" if you don't want to go through the process of having to keep re-engaging the mower deck when going in reverse; when you pull out the PTO to turn on the mower deck, put a clothes pin behind the lever and it will keep the mower engage when you back up. No need to do any electrical changes or rewiring and extremely easy solution to an aggravating situation, at least it was to me. I think it also saves the electric clutch from prematurely wearing out.


----------



## jlloyd (Aug 9, 2014)

*Mowing in reverse*

This is what worked for me anyway.


----------

